# Add a compressor to existing setup. Advice please.



## Joey Joe (May 21, 2021)

Hi all,
This is my first post on this forum, so i hope i can get some help please?

I currently have this compressor setup...






Clarke XE18/200 (OL) 18cfm 200Litre 4HP Industrial Air Compressor (230V) - Machine Mart - Machine Mart







www.machinemart.co.uk





I have recently been given a Hydrovane 5 compressor rated at 1.1kw Single phase. Tested and runs great.
I would like to add it to my setup so that it also charges the tank on the Clarke machine. Both are rated at 10bar pressure. I was thinking of adding an input at the check valve on the current setup.









The measured pipe above being the output from the compressor into the check valve then into the tank.










Somehow i would like to add the Hydrovane output to this input, realising it also must have its own checkvalve too. Any suggested fittings or ways to do this please? Many thanks

Joe


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

kiss
just jack the outlet in to another air line port for the shop air.
that way the 2 compressors work ok.
no need to mod any thing.
just make a double male air hose.
for remote areas we do this for construction sites where small compressors only can be ran indoors.
we do a manifold to 1/2 in line then hoses from the smaller units and split the 1/2 inline to the rooms where they are working.
it helps when you are running free flow things like sanders and drills to have the extra cfm.
pm if you need help on the setup.


----------



## Joey Joe (May 21, 2021)

many thanks for the advice Paul. That’s a big help. 👍😊


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is a low cost way to get more cfm with smaller compressors.
try to keep the pressures close on the regulators.
and never connect a low pressure compressor to a LARGE high pressure compressor unless you are set to the low pressure first!
I always have a gauge and pressure regulator at the point of use manifold just before the hose to the tool.
it is just smart.
and use high flow regulator.


----------



## Joey Joe (May 21, 2021)

yes that makes sense. Safety first.

👍


----------



## Joey Joe (May 21, 2021)

Thanks again all for your input. Its been a great help 

A few questions regarding the hydrovane 5 please.....

1 - Does it need to be kept level? I had it tipped slightly nose down when running and noticed a little oil leaked from the air filter area.

2 - When it reached its max pressure, does a safety valve cut in and blow off continually or does it switch off? reason i ask is it got to about 8 bar and then i could hear a constant leak/blow off

3 - is it safe just to leave it running whilst in the garage? Thinking of a duty cycle like my piston compressor

Once again many thanks all ....

Joe


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yes on all compressors they need to be exact level.
part of the oil design.

*click here for a site that had some info on this compressor*

it all depends on if you are working with air tools that day...
if you are a service shop where you use the air tools every day then yes!
i even have a relay slaved off the lights to turn on and off the air compressor with the light switch!
easy to do that mod!
and helps to remember to run off the compressor when you leave the shop.
also a pneumatic electric valve is nice to turn off the air output when the lights are off as well.
if you have no tank leaks then the tank will be mostly full when you turn on the lights at the start of the work period!

also an automatic timed valve for water drain on the tank is nice!

this is for systems where you keep the air compressor in one place like an out of the way shelf where it can run cool and be clean fresh air for the inlet.
oh yea clean the intake air filter once a week at the min if you have a clean shop...
if the shop is dirty you may have to clean it once a day.

pm me if you need parts links for the relays and contactors and valves!


----------



## Joey Joe (May 21, 2021)

thanks Paul,
as always a great source of info.👍😊


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any time!


----------

